# Got some sweet visors



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

Where'd you get then and what brand are they. I've actually been thinking about getting some. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

I am also trying to find a good pair, where are these from? I am stationed in Texas right now. Leaving the windows cracked during the day is a must, however I am scared of it randomly raining so I would want a set of these.


----------



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

I got them from a local shop, i can ask them if they ship them if you guys are interested.


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

Stavi said:


> I got them from a local shop, i can ask them if they ship them if you guys are interested.


I would at least be interested in the brand. Is it 3m tape or does it snap in between the weather stripping?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

silverbullett said:


> I would at least be interested in the brand. Is it 3m tape or does it snap in between the weather stripping?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It looks like they clip in.


----------



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

silverbullett said:


> I would at least be interested in the brand. Is it 3m tape or does it snap in between the weather stripping?
> 
> both 3m tape and clips. No idea what the brand is, they came in a blank box. 60 bucks cash.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Not bad, they look good. I'd be interested.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I likey.

The rear ones going all the way back is certainly unique and a lot cleaner looking in my opinion.

Are they in-channel or external stick on? Maybe post a couple more pics?

Definitely let us know price and shipping if the shop will do it.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

These aren't exactly the same, but have the same coverage on the rear window and look just as good, if anyone's interested.

Chevrolet Cruze Door Visor, Window Visor, Vent Visor, Door Deflectors, Wind Deflectors, Window Deflectors, Rain Guards, Airpress, Wind Visor Manufacturer.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Those are awesome! They're so sleek and not bulbous like all the other ones I have seen!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Quick question for those who installed the back set, was there wind buffeting due to the way they are angled down along the back window? Looks like they catch wind and would make noise if the window was closed. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Those do look sweet. Very low profile, whilst looks part of the car.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Those look great. I usually don't like visors, but I would actually consider those.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice.. I got weathertech and I love then.. I almost never close my windows now all the way..


----------



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

Ok so I got an email and phone number from the guy i got them from. The shop is called nexus trading in markham ontario, the email to get in touch with is [email protected]. Name is James. Phone number 647 887 1115. They are 60 bucks plus shipping.

to answer some questions about the installation... They were super easy to put on. First they stick on with a 3m strip, then you slide the clips under the weather guard. They come with holding pins, but the clips are a generic size so the holes wont line up. I used a 3m strip to fasten them together and glue gunned the finishing pin over the hole. It looks better anyways as it covers the metal. The chrome strip on the top only goes back to the end of the window. It looked unfinished, so i got a roll of chrome strip (3/4") from the nearest general auto store. Cut it to size and completed the look.

any questions or anything feel free to pm me.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Chevrolet Chevy Cruze 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 chrome car styling Windows Sun Rain Guarg visor shelter auto exterior-in Exterior Accessories from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com

Perfect PC material Window Visor Vent Shade Rain/Sun/Wind Guard Deflectors for Chevrolet chevy cruze 2010 2014-in Chromium Styling from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


----------



## Suda (Oct 24, 2013)

McNeo said:


> These aren't exactly the same, but have the same coverage on the rear window and look just as good, if anyone's interested.
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze Door Visor, Window Visor, Vent Visor, Door Deflectors, Wind Deflectors, Window Deflectors, Rain Guards, Airpress, Wind Visor Manufacturer.


I want these Venttec Visors. Does anyone know if they ship to the US? Or does anyone have these? Thanks


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

looks awesome man! definitely love the contoured and sleek design!


----------

